# Capital Cities of the World



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: CAPITAL CITIES OF THE WORLD ::.*

Earth at Night by cote, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: HARARE | CAPITAL OF ZIMBABWE ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,606,000 (2009 CENSUS)*

Harare 042T2 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: LUSAKA | CAPITAL OF ZAMBIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 3,100,000 (2009 CENSUS)*

Lusaka view by balsamia, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: SANA'A | ṢANAʿᾹʾ | CAPITAL OF YEMEN ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,937,451 (2012 ESTIMATE)*

yemen - sana'a by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: CHARLOTTE AMALIE | CAPITAL OF THE US VIRGIN ISLAND (USA) ::.*
*POPULATION | 18,481 (2010 CENSUS)*

Charlotte Amalie by ChrystallK, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: HANOI | HÀ NỘI | CAPITAL OF VIETNAM ::.*
*POPULATION | 6,500,000 (2009 CENSUS)*

Untitled_Panorama55s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr​


----------



## greatturk (Dec 20, 2012)

*.:: ANKARA | ANKARA| CAPITAL OF TURKEY::.*
*POPULATION | 4,965,542 (2012 ESTIMATE)*


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: CARACAS | CAPITAL OF VENEZUELA ::.*
*POPULATION | 3,085,859 (2011 CENSUS)*

La Ciudad by SuperSnappy, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: VATICAN CITY | CITTÀ DEL VATICANO ::.*
*POPULATION | 839 (2013)*

St. Peter's and Vatican City panorama in Rome, Italy by macmirabile, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PORT VILA | CAPITAL OF VANUATU ::.*
*POPULATION | 44,040 (2009)*

056 Port Vila from the air by eytl, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: TASHKENT | ТOШКEНT | CAPITAL OF UZBEKISTAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,200,000 (2008)*

uzbekistan_20060602_353 by phespirit, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: MONTEVIDEO | CAPITAL OF URUGUAY ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,319,108 (2011)*

Ciudad Vieja y el Centro, Montevideo by forever_charrua, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: WASHINGTON, D.C. | CAPITAL OF THE UNITED STATES ::.*
*POPULATION | 632,323 (2012 ESTIMATE)*

Sheraton National Hotel—Hotel view of Washington DC by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: LONDON | CAPITAL OF THE UNITED KINGDOM ::.*
*POPULATION | 8,308,369 (2012)*

London City by Tony Crowe, on Flickr

Morning Glory by Me.Two, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ABU DHABI | CAPITAL OF THE UNITED ARAB EMIRATES ::.*
*POPULATION | 921,000 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

00141 Abu Dhabi by niinamariaa, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: KAMPALA | CAPITAL OF UGANDA ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,659,600 (2011 ESTIMATE)*

Kampala Skyline by sital777, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: CARDIFF | CAERDYDD | CAPITAL OF WALES (UK) ::.*
*POPULATION | 346,100 (2011 CENSUS)*

Cardiff. by Jamielw2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BELFAST | BÉAL FEIRSTE | CAPITAL OF NORTHERN IRELAND (UK) ::.*
*POPULATION | 286,000 (2011 ESTIMATE)*

Belfast aerial view3 by ISNI Online, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: EDINBURGH | DÙN ÈIDEANN | CAPITAL OF SCOTLAND (UK) ::.*
*POPULATION | 495,360 (2011)*

View of Edinburgh by jo mclure, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: FUNAFUTI | CAPITAL OF TUVALU ::.*
*POPULATION | 4,492 (2002)*

Aerial view Funafuti by bhaskarroo, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: COCKBURN TOWN | CAPITAL OF THE TURKS & CAICOS ISLANDS (UK) ::.*
*POPULATION | 3,700 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

Cockburn Town  by DSLEWIS, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ASHGABAT | AŞGABAT | CAPITAL OF TURKMENISTAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,031,992 (2012)*

Untitled by Malene Hein, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: TUNIS | CAPITAL OF TUNISIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,256,320 (2011 CENSUS)*

Tunis DSC_7309 by cjb22, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ANKARA | CAPITAL OF TURKEY ::.*
*POPULATION | 4,338,620 (2011 ESTIMATE)*

Untitled by There is always more mystery, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PORT-OF-SPAIN | CAPITAL OF TRINIDAD & TOBAGO ::.*
*POPULATION | 49,301 (2000)*

Panorama View of Port of Spain via the Lady Young by Wendell Stephen Jay Reyes, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: NUKU'ALOFA | CAPITAL OF TONGA ::.*
*POPULATION | 24,500 (2010 ESTIMATE)*

Vuna Road in Nuku'alofa, capital of Tonga by LimeWave Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: LOMÉ | CAPITAL OF TOGO ::.*
*POPULATION | 837,437 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

Lomé 9 by JohnConnell, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BANGKOK | KRUNG THEP MAHA NAKHON | CAPITAL OF THAILAND ::.*
*POPULATION | 8,280,925 (2010 CENSUS)*

Bangkok View by Weerakarn, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: DODOMA | CAPITAL OF TANZANIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 324,347 (2002 CENSUS)*

Dodoma 03 by Kiliweb, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: DUSHANBE | ДУШAHбE | CAPITAL OF TAJIKISTAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 679,400 (2008 CENSUS)*








**http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dushanbe_panorama_07.jpg**​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: TAIPEI | CAPITAL OF TAIWAN (CHINA) ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,652,959 (2012 ESTIMATE)*

Taipei at Sunset by DaveWilsonPhotography, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: DAMASCUS | DIMASHQ | CAPITAL OF SYRIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,414,913 (2004 ESTIMATE)*

Damascus, Syria as seen from Jebel Qassioun by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Great work with nice photos for this cities and countries , thanks @Karl1587 .


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BERN | BERNE | CAPITAL OF SWITZERLAND ::.*
*POPULATION | 125,681 (2011 CENSUS)*

Old Town Bern Switzerland - Panorama view by mbell1975, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: STOCKHOLM | CAPITAL OF SWEDEN ::.*
*POPULATION | 871,952 (2011 CENSUS)*

city_K6A3485_beskuren_mail by @@[email protected]@, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: MBABANE | ÉMBÁBÁNE | CAPITAL OF SWAZILAND ::.*
*POPULATION | 95,000 (2003 CENSUS)*

Mbabane, Swaziland by varlamov, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: LONGYEARBYEN | CAPITAL OF SVALBARD (NORWAY) ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,040 (2008)*

Panorama Longyearbyen by Johannes Andersen, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PARAMARIBO | CAPITAL OF SURINAME ::.*
*POPULATION | 244,946 (2011 ESTIMATE)*

009 flp-suriname-1725 by TRVL Photography Magazine, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: KHARTOUM | AL-KHARṬŪM | CAPITAL OF SUDAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 639,598 (2008 ESTIMATE)*

KRTMILRAMP by l8rmt, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: SRI JAYAWARDENAPURA KOTTE | CAPITAL OF SRI LANKA ::.*
*POPULATION | 115,826 (2001 CENSUS)*

The Sri Lankan Parliament by haelio, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: LIMA | CAPITAL OF PERU ::.*
*POPULATION | 7,605,742 (2007 ESTIMATE)*

Lima, Peru Skyline by Serious Cat, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ASUNCIÓN | CAPITAL OF PARAGUAY ::.*
*POPULATION | 542,023 (2009 CENSUS)*

Asuncion, vista desde el horizonte (Paraguay) by [email protected]_de_leche, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PORT MORESBY | POT MOSBI | CAPITAL OF PAPUA NEW GUIEA ::.*
*POPULATION | 307,643 (2006 ESTIMATE)*








https://plus.google.com/100871327209587589846#100871327209587589846/posts​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PANAMA CITY | CIUDAD DE PANAMÁ | CAPITAL OF PANAMA ::.*
*POPULATION | 880,691 (2010 ESTIMATE)*

Panamá by twiga_swala, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: NGERULMUD | CAPITAL OF PALAU ::.*

Palau32 by Lucaskt, on Flickr

Palau19 by Lucaskt, on Flickr​


----------



## Apol0 (Aug 11, 2013)

*.::Tiflis | Capital of Georgia::.*​


----------



## Apol0 (Aug 11, 2013)

*.:: Sofia | Capital of Bulgaria ::.​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please post the credits on these flickr photos. How to do that, see the below link:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103658236&postcount=5


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Great thread, beautiful pictures.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Santo Domingo/ Capital of Dominican Republic*


Amanda Tatiana Forteza
Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/people/amandatatianaforteza/



dominican blu said:


> By:  Alejandro Nuñez
> 
> 
> subir fotos online


..


















@ by Pedro Braulio


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*.:: SKOPJE | СКОПЈЕ | CAPITAL OF THE REPUBLIC OF MACEDONIA ::.
POPULATION | 506,926 (2002 ESTIMATE)*


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Karl1587 said:


> *.:: LISBON | LISBOA | CAPITAL OF PORTUGAL ::.*
> *POPULATION | 547,631 (2011 CENSUS)*
> 
> Lisbon Panorama by spitfireap, on Flickr
> ...


Great thread  Great city!!!

*.::The Lisbon Metropolitan Area Has 2,9 Million Inhabitants::.*





































Good Luck!!!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*.:: STOCKHOLM | CAPITAL OF SWEDEN ::.*
*POPULATION | 1.372.565 (2010)*​

City on Water by Patberg, on Flickr


IMG_0759 by mehedihassanbth, on Flickr


Twilight view from Helgeandsholmen, Stockholm by Patberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*.:: VISBY | CAPITAL OF GOTLAND ISLAND, SWEDEN ::.*
*POPULATION | 22.593 (2010)*​

visby panorama by Dahlén, on Flickr


Visby, Gotland -7- by Francesco Ficarola, on Flickr


Visby-356.jpg by J. Andrew Walker, on Flickr


1Visby 94t by tore22, on Flickr


Visby: Lindgården town inn by richard.kylberg, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*CANBERRA, AUSTRALIA*

Panoramic View from Government House by acaffery, on Flickr

















Lake Burley Griffin, Canberra by nanningbear, on Flickr

Lake Burley Griffin May 2011 by nanningbear, on Flickr

Lake Burley Griffin, Canberra 04 September 2011 by nanningbear, on Flickr

Lake Burley Griffin, Canberra 04 September 2011 by nanningbear, on Flickr

Glebe Park in Autumn by Anna Calvert Photography, on Flickr

Canberra sunset by davidmackay, on Flickr

200507 government house by iambents, on Flickr

Canberra at night by Ryan Wick, on Flickr​


----------



## GambitGO (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice thread indeed, but I think we should let the thread's author do his work...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*.:: STOCKHOLM | CAPITAL OF SWEDEN ::.*
*POPULATION | 1.372.565 (2010)*​

Over Knight's Isle par http://www.henriksundholm.com/, sur Flickr


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ISLAMABAD | ISLĀM ĀBĀD | CAPITAL OF PAKISTAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,151,868 (2011 CENSUS)*

Islamabad, Bird eye view from Margalla Hills by SHAH BABA, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: MUSCAT | MASQAṬ | CAPITAL OF OMAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 734,697 (2010)*

Town of Muscat by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: OSLO | CAPITAL OF NORWAY ::.*
*POPULATION | 623,966 (2013 CENSUS)*

Oslo by IV by knut.osm, on Flickr

Operaen og Barcode by knut.osm, on Flickr

Oslo rådhus og Aker Brygge by knut.osm, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: VILNIUS | CAPITAL OF LITHUANIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 538,737 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

View of Vilnius from Gediminas' tower by fede_gen88, on Flickr

View of the conference venue by gertvv, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: VADUZ | CAPITAL OF LIECHTENSTEIN ::.*
*POPULATION | 5,342 (2009 CENSUS)*

Vaduz by Matti Mattila, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: TRIPOLI | ṬARĀBULUS | CAPITAL OF LIBYA ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,220,000 (2011 ESTIMATE)*

Tripoli from Above by AsemMahmod, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: MONROVIA | CAPITAL OF LIBERIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 970,824 (2008)*

081213-MonroviaAerial-260.jpg by United Nations in Liberia, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: MASERU | CAPITAL OF LESOTHO ::.*
*POPULATION | 227,880 (2006 CENSUS)*

Maseru from Parliament Hill by OER Africa, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BEIRUT | BAYRŪT | CAPITAL OF LEBANON ::.*
*POPULATION | 361,366 (2012 CENSUS)*

Beirut, Lebanon by LAXFlyer, on Flickr​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*.:: SANTIAGO | CAPITAL OF CHILE ::.*
*POPULATION | 6.027.OO0 (2012 CENSUS)*


Palacio de la Moneda par Danielopez24, sur Flickr


Santiago de Chile par AZ Daniel, sur Flickr
​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: RIGA | RĪGA | CAPITAL OF LATVIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 699,203 (2012 CENSUS)*

Riga Aerial by liber, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

pierolol said:


> *.:: SANTIAGO | CAPITAL OF CHILE ::.*
> *POPULATION | 6.027.OO0 (2012 CENSUS)*
> 
> 
> ...


Santiago Beirut??? please correct your mistake. Thanks
Nice pics =)


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: VIENTIANE | CAPITAL OF LAOS ::.​**POPULATION | 754,000 (2009 ESTIMATE)*

View from Patuxay by ¡kuba!, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BISHKEK | БИШКEК | CAPITAL OF KYRGYZSTAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 874,400 (2012 CENSUS)*

Central Bishkek by tienshan, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: KUWAIT CITY | MADĪNAT AL KUWAYT | CAPITAL OF KUWAIT ::.*
*POPULATION | 151,060 (2005 ESTIMATE)*

Kuwait City by DanielKHC, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: TARAWA | CAPITAL OF KIRIBATI ::.*
*POPULATION | 50,182 (2010 CENSUS)*

South Tarawa from the air by amarkelz, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: NAIROBI | CAPITAL OF KENYA ::.*​*POPULATION | 3,138,295 (2009 CENSUS)​*
cgc nairobi skyline by qatarairways, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ASTANA | ACTAHA | CAPITAL OF KAZAKHSTAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 780,880 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

Astana by Dmitri Ziryanov, on Flickr​


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

*.:: BUENOS AIRES| CAPITAL OF ARGENTINA ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,890,151*​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: AMMAN | 'AMMĀN | CAPITAL OF JORDAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,919,000 (2010 ESTIMATE)*

Amman. by arvidsson.anna, on Flickr​


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*

*Tashkent is the capital of Uzbekistan and of the Tashkent Province. The officially registered population of the city in 2008 was about 2.2 million. Unofficial sources estimate the actual population may be as much as 4.45 million. Tashkent - largest city of the Central Asia*























































*Tashkent - financial center of Uzbekistan *



















*International Business center* 










*In the International business center located the main offices of the World Bank, International Monetary Fund, Asian Development Bank, Tashkent Plaza
Investment Bank NBU (One of the largest in Central Asia), Intercontinental Tashkent*























































*Tennis courts Yunus-Abad (Main tennis courts of the region)*



















*Tashkent Open -Sony Ericksson WTA TOUR*













































































































*High speed trains Afrosiyab (route Tashkent - Samarkand) The first high-speed railway in Central Asia*

































































photos: flickr.com (Group Modern Tashkent) 

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Modern+Tashkent&f=hp


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: TOKYO | TŌKYŌ | CAPITAL OF JAPAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 13,185,502 (2011)*

Tokyo City - Aerial perspective by Hendrik Schicke, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: KINGSTON | CAPITAL OF JAMAICA ::.*
*POPULATION | 937,700 (2011)*

City of Kingston by axle_foley00, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BASSE-TERRE | CAPITAL OF GUADALOUPE (FR) ::.*
*POPULATION | 11,894 (2011 CENSUS)*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7311346​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ST. GEORGE'S | CAPITAL OF GRENADA ::.*
*POPULATION | 33,734 (2012 CENSUS)*

St. George Grenada Caribbean by Matt Anderson Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: NUUK | GODTHÅB | CAPITAL OF GREENLAND (DEN) ::.*
*POPULATION | 16,454 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

Nuuk, Greenland by ABM Online, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ATHENS | ΑΘΉΝΑ | ATHÍNA | CAPITAL OF GREECE ::.*
*POPULATION | 664,046 (2011)*

Nότια άποψη Αθήνας / The south view of Athens by photogon, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: GIBRALTAR | CAPITAL OF GIBRALTAR (UK) ::.*
*POPULATION | 29,752 (2011 ESTIMATE)*

Gibraltar by IamRender, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ACCRA | CAPITAL OF GHANA ::.**POPULATION | 2,291,352 (2012)*

Accra city in the distance by Bill Davies (SA), on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BERLIN | CAPITAL OF GERMANY ::.*
*POPULATION | 3,292,365 (2011 CENSUS)*

Berlin Skyline by aguyiusedtoknow, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: TBILISI | CAPITAL OF GEORGIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,473,551 (2012 CENSUS)*

Tbilisi landscape by tom1024z, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BANJUL | CAPITAL OF THE GAMBIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 31,928 (2012 ESTIMATE)*

View from Arch 22 by Matthew Traucht, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: LIBREVILLE | CAPITAL OF GABON ::.*​*POPULATION | 578,156 (2005 CENSUS)*

Libreville by carlosoliveirareis, on Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

edit


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PAPEETE | PAPE'ETE | CAPITAL OF FRENCH POLYNESIA (FR) ::.*
*POPULATION | 26,017 (2007 CENSUS)*

"Downtown Papeete", Tahiti by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: CAYENNE | CAPITAL OF FRENCH GUIANA (FR) ::.*
*POPULATION | 55,753 (2010 CENSUS)*

Ville de Cayenne - Vue aerienne by lolodoc, on Flickr

Ville de Cayenne - Vue aerienne by lolodoc, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PARIS | CAPITAL OF FRANCE ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,243,833 (2010)*

Paris skyline blue hour by KVD_88, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: HELSINKI | HELSINGFORS | CAPITAL OF FINLAND ::.*
*POPULATION | 605,523 (2013 CENSUS)*

Helsinki 84 by nathan_copeland, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: SUVA | CAPITAL OF FIJI ::.*
*POPULATION | 88,271 (2009)*

Suva 2 by bhaskarroo, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: TÓRSHAVN | THORSHAVN | CAPITAL OF THE FAROE ISLANDS (DEN) ::.*
*POPULATION | 13,000 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

View over Tórshavn by Jákup, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ADDIS ABABA | CAPITAL OF ETHIOPIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 3,384,569 (2008)*

Skyline view of Addis by mack99301, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: TALLINN | CAPITAL OF ESTONIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 427,894 (2013 CENSUS)*

Tallinn Panorama [Explore in 13th Nov.] by Photography by Gen, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ASMARA | ASMERA | CAPITAL OF ERITREA ::.*
*POPULATION | 649,000 (2009 ESTIMATE)*

Asmara 002 by ghhart2000, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: MALABO | CAPITAL OF EQUATORIAL GUINEA ::.*
*POPULATION | 187,302 (2012 CENSUS)*








https://vec.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Malabo_a_13-oct-01.jpg​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: SAN SALVADOR | CAPITAL OF EL SALVADOR ::.*
*POPULATION | 567,698 (2011 ESTIMATE)*

Panoramic of San Salvador from volcano by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: CAIRO | AL-QĀHIRAH | CAPITAL OF EGYPT ::.*
*POPULATION | 9,120,350 (2011 CENSUS)*

Cairo Skyline by ancny, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: QUITO | CAPITAL OF ECUADOR ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,239,191 (2011 CENSUS)*

quito view by lauripiper, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: DILI | DÍLI | CAPITAL OF EAST TIMOR ::.*
*POPULATION | 193,563 (2010 ESTIMATE)*

View over Dili by Ruthiegoesto, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: SANTO DOMINGO | CAPITAL OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,484,789 (2010 CENSUS)*

Santo Domingo: Fortaleza Ozama by zug55, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ROSEAU | CAPITAL OF DOMINICA ::.*
*POPULATION | 16,582 (2007 CENSUS)*

Roseau - City Center from Viewpoint by roger4336, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: DJIBOUTI CITY | CAPITAL OF DJIBOUTI ::.*
*POPULATION | 604,013 (2012 CENSUS)*

View from the hotel roof top at the African Quarter 4 by Journey of A Thousand Miles, on Flickr

View from the hotel roof top at the African Quarter 2 by Journey of A Thousand Miles, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: EPISKOPI | CAPITAL OF AKROTIRI & DHEKELIA (UK) ::.*
*POPULATION OF TERRITORY | 17,000 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

Episkopi by Ally Brazil, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: COPENHAGEN | KØBENHAVN | CAPITAL OF DENMARK ::.*
*POPULATION | 562,379 (2013 CENSUS)*

Panorama across Copenhagen City by S Walker, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PRAGUE | PRAHA | CAPITAL OF THE CZECH REPUBLIC ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,262,106 (2011 CENSUS)*

Prague Panorama by Go tigerblue, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: NICOSIA | ΛΕΥΚΩΔΊΑ | LEFKOŞA | CAPITAL OF CYPRUS ::.*
*POPULATION | 310,355 (2011 ESTIMATE)*

Nicosia from Observatory by Iain Moneypenny, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: HAVANA | LA HABANA | CAPITAL OF CUBA ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,141,993 (2009 CENSUS)*

Hotel Telegrafo by Cedric Favero, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: ZAGREB | CAPITAL OF CROATIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 792,017 (2011 CENSUS)*

Zagreb Panorama by Phil Dragash, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: YAMOUSSOUKRO | CAPITAL OF CÔTE D'IVOIRE ::.*
*POPULATION | 200,659 (2005 CENSUS)*

Basilique Notre-Dame de la Paix de Yamoussoukro by jbdodane, on Flickr

BasiliqueYakro by Matt RCI, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Karl, for your updates; are very nice as well


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: SAN JOSÉ | CAPITAL OF COSTA RICA ::.*
*POPULATION | 288,954 (2011)*








http://www.americapictures.net/san-jose-photo-costa-rica.html​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BRAZZAVILLE | CAPITAL OF THE REPUBLIC OF CONGO ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,307,911 (2007 ESTIMATE)*

Brazzaville from above by varlamov, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: KINSHASA | CAPITAL OF THE DEM. REP. OF CONGO ::.*
*POPULATION | 9,046,000 (2012 ESTIMATE)*

Congo river by Karin.Lakeman, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: MORONI | MŪRŪNĪ | CAPITAL OF COMOROS ::.*
*POPULATION | 60,200 (2007 ESTIMATE)*

Comoros-Moroni-09 by Taki Tone, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BOGOTÁ | CAPITAL OF COLOMBIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 7,674,366 (2013)*

Bogota skyline 2 by Diegolpz9, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BEIJING | CAPITAL OF CHINA ::.*
*POPULATION | 20,693,000 (2012 ESTIMATE)*

Evening Beijing view by filchist, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: SANTIAGO DE CHILE | CAPITAL OF CHILE ::.*
*POPULATION | 6,027,000 (2012 ESTIMATE)*

Guapo Santiago by @neberaptor, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: N'DJAMENA | NIJĀMĪNĀ | CAPITAL OF CHAD ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,092,066 (2012)*

8:38 - Take off! by varlamov, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BANGUI | CAPITAL OF THE CENTRAL AFRICAN REPUBLIC ::.*
*POPULATION | 734,350 (2012 CENSUS)*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2983563​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: GEORGE TOWN | CAPITAL OF THE CAYMAN ISLANDS (UK) ::.*
*POPULATION | 27,704 (2010 CENSUS)*

Up in the air by WilAm Photog, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PRAIA | CAPITAL OF CAPE VERDE ::.*
*POPULATION | 127,899 (2010)*

Praia, Cape Verde Island, Harbor View by kg1660, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: OTTAWA | CAPITAL OF CANADA ::.*
*POPULATION | 883,391 (2011)*

Ottawa Skyline (panorama) by FinePixels, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: YAOUNDÉ | CAPITAL OF CAMEROON ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,440,462 (2012)*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9111585​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PHNOM PENH | CAPITAL OF CAMBODIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,301,725 (2012)*

Sunset Over Phnom Penh, Cambodia. by Jérémie Montessuis, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BUJUMBURA | CAPITAL OF BURUNDI ::.*
*POPULATION | 800,000 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

Bujumbura view by Sergey Zamkovoy, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: OUAGADOUGOU | CAPITAL OF BURKINA FASO ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,626,950 (2012)*

15:58 - Take off, Ouagadougou by varlamov, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: SOFIA | СOФИЯ | CAPITAL OF BULGARIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,241,396 (2012 CENSUS)*








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Downtown_Sofia_Boby_Dimitrov_1.jpg​


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

good thread


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BANDAR SERI BEGAWAN | CAPITAL OF BRUNEI ::.*
*POPULATION | 140,000 (2010 ESTIMATE)*

Bandar Seri Begawan by Wilson Loo, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BRASÍLIA | CAPITAL OF BRAZIL ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,609,997 (2011 CENSUS)*

Brasília skyline by carlosoliveirareis, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: GABORONE | CAPITAL OF BOTSWANA ::.*
*POPULATION | 231,626 (2011)*

Gaborone Aerial by fekard, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: SARAJEVO | САРАЈEВO | CAPITAL OF BOSNIA-HERZEGOVINA ::.*
*POPULATION | 327,124 (2013 CENSUS)*

Panoramic view of Sarajevo by Francesco Paleari, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: SUCRE | CONSTITUTIONAL CAPITAL OF BOLIVIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 300,000 (2011 ESTIMATE)*

Aerial courtyards in Sucre by ChaskiTB, on Flickr
*.:: LA PAZ | ADMINISTRATIVE CAPITAL OF BOLIVIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 877,363 (2008 CENSUS)*

Wider view of the La Paz skyline by lifebeginsat50mm, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: THIMPHU | CAPITAL OF BHUTAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 79,185 (2005)*

Thimphu by Birger Hoppe, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: PORTO-NOVO | HOGBONOU | CAPITAL OF BENIN ::.*
*POPULATION | 267,191 (2009 ESTIMATE)*

Porto Novo 2 by Bob_Daamen, on Flickr​


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Ljubljana - the capital of Slovenia*


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BELMOPAN | CAPITAL OF BELIZE ::.*
*POPULATION | 14,606 (2009)*

Belmopan, Belize by asterisktom, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BRUSSELS | BRUXELLES | BRUSSEL | CAPITAL OF BELGIUM ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,138,854 (2012 CENSUS)*

Bruxelles / Brussels. Panorama - Sunset. by Nicolas Pirson (alias tatactic), on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: MINSK | MІНCК | MИHCК | CAPITAL OF BELARUS ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,002,600 (2012)*

minsk | panorama | 0808 by feliksbln, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BRIDGETOWN | CAPITAL OF BARBADOS ::.*
*POPULATION | 96,578 (2006)*








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c0/Bridgetown1.jpg​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: DHAKA | CAPITAL OF BANGLADESH ::.*
*POPULATION | 14,399,000 (2013 ESTIMATE)*

Karail Slum in Dhaka, Bangladesh by Bread for the World, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: MANAMA | AL-MANĀMA | CAPITAL OF BAHRAIN ::.*
*POPULATION | 157,474 (2010 CENSUS)*

Manama Manama by heshaaam, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: NASSAU | CAPITAL OF THE BAHAMAS ::.*
*POPULATION | 248,948 (2010 CENSUS)*

IMG_8779 by Joshr03, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: BAKU | BAKI | CAPITAL OF AZERBAIJAN ::.*
*POPULATION | 2,122,300 (2012)*

General view of Baku by cavidhuseynov012, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: VIENNA | WIEN | CAPITAL OF AUSTRIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,757,353 (2013)*

Wien/Vienna Skyline by ChegiNeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: CANBERRA | CAPITAL OF AUSTRALIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 367,752 (2012)*

Canberra Panorama by teejaybee, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: YEREVAN | CAPITAL OF ARMENIA ::.*
*POPULATION | 1,121,900 (2011)*

Views on Yerevan and Ararat mountains from the Cascade by David Pin, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*.:: BUENOS AIRES | CAPITAL OF ARGENTINA ::.​*


Mayo65 said:


> ​Fuente:http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge_l2010/


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Karl1587 said:


> *.:: TOKYO | TŌKYŌ | CAPITAL OF JAPAN ::.*
> *POPULATION | 13,185,502 (2011)*
> 
> Tokyo City - Aerial perspective by Hendrik Schicke, on Flickr​


:eek2:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ another :eek2:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan. Winter in the city*












































































































































































All photos were done by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates guys


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Zagreb - the capital of Croatia*


----------



## WarCat (Feb 24, 2013)

Karl1587 said:


> *.:: MANILA | MAYNILA | CAPITAL OF THE PHILIPPINES ::.*
> *POPULATION | 1,652,171 (2010 CENSUS)*
> 
> Manila panorama by photomessenger, on Flickr​


the capital city of the Philippines is composed of 16 cities and one municipality. the amalgamation of all these cities/municipality is called Metro Manila with over 12 million population during daytime when workers travel to the capital city from the neighboring towns/provinces.

by the way, your photo is actually taken from the City of Makati showing the Pasig River and the cities of Mandaluyong (Left Side) and Pasig (Right Side, Rear, where those cluster of highrises are).


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Jakarta* 

Viewing from the West








*Photo by : Steven Howard*​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*JAKARTA S.C.R. Indonesia*



A02 *Soekarno-Hatta International Airport*, *(world's 8th bussiest airpost)*, aerialview of the Terminal 1 by MYW_2507, on Flickr




024 Jakarta,* Monas (National Monument Park)* by MYW_2507, on Flickr - *Jakarta 00.00 km*




+1 *Istana Merdeka & Istana Negara, Presidential Palace Complex* by MYW_2507, on Flickr




025 Jakarta, *Merdeka Palace* (Presidential Palace) by MYW_2507, on Flickr




026 Jakarta, *DPR-MPR-RI (Parliament Complex)*, Senayan by MYW_2507, on Flickr




Jakarta, *Gelora Bung Karno,Sport Complex Senayan*, 2008 by MYW_2507, on Flickr




030 Jakarta, *Masjid ISTIQLAL *(4th biggest mosque on earth) by MYW_2507, on Flickr




031 Jakarta, *The Cathedral* by MYW_2507, on Flickr




+1 *UNIVERSITY of INDONESIA*, Universidad_Indonesia_Edificio_Administrativo by MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Paris*


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro, Puerto Rico*









F&N AirPhoto

Reference: Author/credits: PRHBDS










Reference: Author/credits: fnairphoto




Reference: Author/credits: PRHBDS


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

*.:: BUENOS AIRES | CAPITOL OF ARGENTINA ::.*
*POPULATION | 3.000.000 (2013 ESTIMATED)*



Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), en Flickr



View from Palacio Barolo Buenos Aires Argentina por Gаme of light, en Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: CARDIFF | CAPITAL OF WALES | UNITED KINGDOM ::.
**POPULATION | 346,100 (2011 CENSUS)*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8011761363/sizes/l​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

More of JAKARTA.SCR. to enliven the thread..



Dito Roso said:


> SUDIRMAN skyline evening by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0462 crop1 by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Be the Night! Be Berlin.









One Night in Berlin by Nelofee-Foto, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan*


By Mehfil Pakistan

























































































































































margalla hills 









margalla hills 









*source: https://www.facebook.com/MurreeMall/*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Islamabad, the Capital city of Pakistan*

Credits: MansoorBashir


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^
Great, very nice photos but dont forget to post also their credits, sources.


----------



## Mokamal (May 8, 2014)

*Rome Italy*

My wife and I just returned from a lovely trip to Rome and here are some pictures we took










Castel San'Angelo at night










The Colosseum at night beautifully illuminated.










Last but not least, this picture was taken from the balcony of our cosy hotel in Rome city centre close to all amenities.


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico!*














Reference- https://images.oyster.com/photos/the-hotel--v3468884-1600.jpg












Reference- https://www.oyster.com/puerto-rico/...-juan-resort/featured-photos/beach--v3469199/












Reference- http://www.edsaplan.com/files/media-image/portfolio/la-concha-shell-restaurant-1884.jpg













Reference- http://images.oyster.com/photos/beach--v976883-98-1600.jpg


----------



## felvb (Oct 8, 2014)

Bogota
*COLOMBIA*


----------



## MaxVoyager (Dec 9, 2015)

Kuala Lumpur





Kuala Lumpur at night





Singapore at Night





Baku


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Lima, Peru









Lima Peru 2016









Lima Peru 2016









Lima Peru 2016









Lima Peru 2016









Lima Peru 2016


Lima Peru - Video of the Day


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*


----------



## alveinus (Jun 9, 2012)

JAKARTA, INDONESIA


----------



## Influence (Sep 25, 2008)




----------

